# Found a Polaroid supercolor 635CL



## (Ghastly) Krueger

Hello everyone,

Doing some 5s at my place of work, we found an old Polaroid supercolor 635 CL camera. Since it was of no further use, we were allowed to keep it. (I flipped a coin with another colleague who was interested on it and lost, but he later said I could take it)

I know close to nothing about Polaroid cameras, but I think it will be fun to find out if it's still working or not and try to take some photos...

Thing is... we didn't find the manual and I've tried to find one on line to no avail... does anybody now how to operate oneof these?

I mean... I don't even know if it needs bateries  I see a couple of leds (one green, one red) on the back of the flash unit, which makes me imagine it does... but I cannot find where they should go.

Or is it disposable?

Any help appreciated!


----------



## Mitica100

No batteries needed, they are in the film packs.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger

Neat! Thanks


----------



## malkav41

And the film packs are around $10.00 for 10 shots.


----------



## nconquest

That 10 shots for $10 sounds great, but is that just from your local camera shop or can it be bought on the internet.
Also do these shots have the batteries as well or do you need to do that converting but with the camera to make it work.


----------

